
Growing From $5,000 to $25,000 in MRR - dannyolinsky
http://blog.statuspage.io/growing-from-5000-to-25000-in-mrr
======
pnathan
> If there’s any ‘growth hack’ that worked well for us, it’s been product
> integrations with successful companies. Early on, we looked at other
> companies with whom we shared mutual customers and with whom a product
> integration would be mutually beneficial. We built integrations with New
> Relic, Datadog, Pingdom, Librato, TempoDB, Heroku, and HipChat. Now, our
> signups love the fact that they can hook their status page up to their their
> existing tools with only a few clicks.

Lesson: integration and playing friendly with others is huge for B2B.

~~~
Pushpak
agree and would also add "big players are the most important ones" like for
example newrelic, these guys have all the resources, man power, tools and "the
audience" which in turn helps statuspage a really LOT in getting more
customers compared to a decent player who is "less well known"

------
nfm
"At the bottom of every status page, we include a small, “Powered by
StatusPage.io” link. While we felt uneasy about this at first, one of our
mentors encouraged us to include the link and it has worked incredibly well...
One-third of new signups and customers originate from our existing customers'
status pages."

Love it. We've had a few moments like this at Paydirt
([http://paydirtapp.com/](http://paydirtapp.com/)). As engineers, we tend to
have hangups about little details like this that customers genuinely don't
give a second thought to, and they can be a means to massive (and
multiplicative!) business wins.

~~~
weisser
Bandcamp did/does this very well!

Example for those who have never been on the site before:
[http://charliethemost.bandcamp.com/](http://charliethemost.bandcamp.com/)

------
rexreed
Now you're talkin! When you first posted the $5k/mo blog, I was like "ok,
that's better than nothing, but let me know when you've got something that can
support employees". At $25k/mo you're definitely well on your way there! At
$100k you've got a $1m+ business, which is great.

Kudos, keep it coming!

------
hfourm
I noticed on your signup page there are a few company logos being cut off for
me. Seems to be some excess margin on the h5 element that is forcing the logos
into the border.

edit: [http://snag.gy/FNBUs.jpg](http://snag.gy/FNBUs.jpg) (using chrome)

~~~
dannyolinsky
Appreciate the heads up

------
strwbrry
What's your process from taking a new idea for growth and implementing it?

~~~
dannyolinsky
Plan to address this in a follow-up blog post

------
philip1209
Zapier integration next would be logical.

------
cyrilga
Only 3 people with 100k of funding in less than one year, impressive!

------
sweeps
Congratulations Danny and team, looking forward to the $100k blog post!

------
plasma
Nice work, thanks for the write up!

------
elena0314
So happy for you guys!

